# Stick a FORK in Houston and Cleveland



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

They are done. I thought Houston would win it all... too bad!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Beat L.A.!!! Beat L.A.!!! Beat L.A.!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Beat L.A.!!! Beat L.A.!!! Beat L.A.!!!


I agree!!!! 

Ticha was awesome tonight...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

THE OFFICIALS LAST NIGHT WAS HORRIBLE! I WAS BOOING MY LUNGS OUT! SACRAMENTO DID PLAY WELLL THOUGH BUT I THINK HOUSTON SHOULDVE WON. AT THE END OF THE GAME WE ALL WERE CHANTING BEAT L.A. AND TANGELA WAS LIKE YEAH YALL SUPPORT US!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yo Griffith was amazing last night. Such an amazing and unselfish player.

STuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Everyone who is left in the Playoffs Beat LA! *  



I tell you it is bad when you pull for every team except one, but hey, I think it is deserved. The Sparks' heads are TOO big for me. They aren't humble like other teams are. Anyway, regardless of what team is in the playoffs and who I decide to pull for, I will always be a Comethead, so I will always say:

*Go Comets!  *


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

im not even a sun fan and i hope they beat la...that is, if they can beat detroit.



go shock


----------

